# Rescue Plan



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

DO NOT have the untrained new guy as the only ground man nearby. 
We lost a man 20 years ago because of that. :-(


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Besides the emergency lower function on lifts I don't know if your going to find a "rescue plan". I'm pretty sure " rescue plan" is going to involve the fire dept, since quite simply every rescue is going to be a different situation. I've done a ton of tower and lift work and never seen one. I've seen operation and inspection plans though. Working in Baltimore about 10 years ago a city engineer ok'ed a 180' boom lift for a job we had to do and long story short the sidewalk caved in and basket came to rest on the side of the building about 140' up. Fire dept was the only rescue plan there was, involved a bunch of huge jacks, a ladder truck, and cables! If I had rappel gear it would have been quicker!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TimChaput69 said:


> ...Long story short the sidewalk caved in and basket came to rest on the side of the building about 140' up....


 That must've been a hell of a ride. 

-John


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was definitely a surprise!! Glad for the harness cause no matter how tight you think you can hang on....you can't, and I'm a pretty inshape guy and still went for a ride!! Is the OP maybe looking for a safety plan? You may find something like that on a lift company web site or even OSHA site.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe that I would have copiously shat myself... and then died of heart failure.

Pete


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

perhaps the lift company may have something enlightening? ~CS~


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> perhaps the lift company may have something enlightening? ~CS~


I will try the rental company and see if they have anything. Thanks


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Written? Well i know in the OSHA class we had to have. Each person was required to be 'fastened' to the basket by a harness. We had to have two way radio contact with a person on the ground that had a duplicate key so they could switch the controls to those on the lift to lower us down. If it was a major accident meaning the man on the ground couldnt lower you, that person was to contact the fire department. Trying to climb down from the basket would not be recommended by osha. <shrugh> 

Our company would always have us run rope from a roof if we were working on the side of a building or find a tie off up above where we were working at so if there was an issue we could get ourselfs down.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> DO NOT have the untrained new guy as the only ground man nearby.
> We lost a man 20 years ago because of that. :-(


What happened?


----------

